# wood movement cabinet top



## skeetstar (21 Mar 2022)

Folks I will be making a cabinet for a friend to house all his remotes and TV boxes. It will sit on the floor in a CH room. 
Top will be 5in by 1in board edge glued to give me a top finishing around 2ft by 2ft. The board will be just softwood from my local yard, it'll be pine of some sort .. nothing even close to quarter sawn. Id alternate the growth ring patterns so that I get smile frown smile etc. But with 5in boards is it worth ripping them down to flip the board over before gluing up so that I get half smile - half frown - half smile etc?

Input appreciated.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Mar 2022)

skeetstar said:


> Folks I will be making a cabinet for a friend to house all his remotes and TV boxes. It will sit on the floor in a CH room.
> Top will be 5in by 1in board edge glued to give me a top finishing around 2ft by 2ft. The board will be just softwood from my local yard, it'll be pine of some sort .. nothing even close to quarter sawn. Id alternate the growth ring patterns so that I get smile frown smile etc. But with 5in boards is it worth ripping them down to flip the board over before gluing up so that I get half smile - half frown - half smile etc?
> 
> Input appreciated.


Yes I would much less chance of warping. 

Cheers James


----------



## skeetstar (21 Mar 2022)

Thanks, I'll go with that then.


----------



## Awac (21 Mar 2022)

“Illustrated Cabinetmaking: How to Design and Construct Furniture That Works“ by Bill Hylton

Get this book.Fantastic no nonsense clear drawing and really well explained how to fix and why. You will not regret it.


----------



## John on the Wirral (23 Mar 2022)

In my opinion it is never a bad idea to alternate the strips to minimise the cupping affect so to split,say,5inch board is not a bad idea. Also, if the top is 24 inch square you could batten tthe back but use slooted holes to allow the top to move acroos the grain


----------

